# Open mortise and tenon joint



## Esko (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello everybody!
I have a simple question about making window frames. Obviously I have thougts how to do it since I repair those things with hand saw and chisel but how would you do to make 14 frames that means 48 open mortise and tenon joints. I don't have a shaper so I could do it with a single pass. I have a tiny Delta 1500w ts and the basic power and hand tools but not a bandsaw. A mill would do the profile for me.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

The simple part…
If you are really making an open mortise and tenon then you can use your tablesaw. You can make a very simple jig that would ride on your tablesaw's fence. I just did a quick search on youtube, lots of examples can be found. The jig could be used for both the open mortise and tenon. The jig, once properly setup, could provide the accuracy and repeat-ability you are after.

The not so simple part….
If you have a mill profile the stock, how will you handle the corners where the profile meets? Just for the sake of illustration, look at http://www.amanatool.com/routerbits/ogee-windowsash-55340.html

I may be missing something, so please clarify your question if I've misunderstood. I'm sure one of the many experts can chime in with other options.


----------



## Esko (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Nicky. Just got up. It's 05.10 and time to make brekfast… 
Thank's for your reply. First of all there aren't any difficult part since our windows aren't anything like that. They are like 3×90deg corners, the groove for the glass it's about 10×10mm and finaly the "light opening" towards the room that lets the sun light to "flow" better in, it's a straight cut maby of 15deg. Hopefully you can see what I mean. I would post a foto but haven't yet found out how.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Good morning.

If your joints are like this , I would make a tenoning jig. Take a look at this video for a comprehensive and informative jig build.


----------



## Esko (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Nicky.
This link is not a foto taken by me nor does it have anything to do with my company Tiny-e but it demonstrates what a Finnish old window looks like. There you can see the "light opening" in the first picture.
http://shop.lundagard.fi/fi/article.php?id=8032&art=1574778

In the link below you see the tenon
http://wikikko.info/wik/images/e/e3/Wikikko_Ikkunankorjaus.jpg

If you have a Finnish friend he/she could translate this quite good wikikko-article of Finnish windows. Sertainly they are used widely in the neighbouring countrys like Russia and Sweden. Or you could use those adorable online translators
http://wikikko.info/wiki/Ikkunat

As you all can see our windows are pretty simple compaird to the foto in Nicky's link.


----------

